# 4 reflector wire rack



## spoker (Oct 23, 2014)

does the rear wire 4 reflector rack need a longer seat post bolt?if so does anyone have on 4 sale?thanks


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 23, 2014)

It does need a longer one.  Don't forget you also need longer ones where it and the fender braces mount to the frame.  The AS stamped ones are earlier than the S stamped ones. Off the top of my head I think they went to the S ones around 67. Could be off on the year though.


----------



## spoker (Oct 23, 2014)

guess i need em all,i have the later one,the 2 ouside bars are flat not rounded like earlier on the rear part,would like to find a bolt at least for the front,doesnt really matter if its an s or as,thanks


----------

